
Why do you use Chrome? - VWWHFSfQ
Is there a particular reason?  Why Firefox?
======
karmakaze
I use Firefox at home because Google already has too much influence. I have
gotten used to its dev tools, wasn't as hard as I expected and does some
things better. Some things are still inconvenient, like slightly more frequent
hangs.

Still use Chrome at work and it's a good way to keep them separate. I'll even
use Safari if I want to log in as different users or test rendering. I try not
to use more than one window per browser, it's easier to switch between
browsers than figure out which window is which context of the same browser.

------
fiiv
I use a variant of Chromium, the Eloston/Ungoogled Chromium build.

I find Chrome just an overall better experience to use. I am kind of a
stickler for UI and to me, Brave's and Opera's are a bit clunky even though
they're based on the same VM.

As for Firefox, the experience does not have far to go in my opinion but I
have had a lot of issues with memory leaks and crashes lately so I switched
back to Eloston Chromium.

------
forgotmypw2
I don't. I'm kind of over FF too. qute is next gen, imo, I use it on desktop
most of the time.

on Android, I've settled for brave. js controls suck, but at least no ads.

on iOS, safari is good enough for basics, i rarely do more on iOS.

------
raidicy
The only reason I use it is because Windows Speech Recognition makes Firefox
unusable.

